# [Aporte] Control de acceso + teclado TTL's



## bydiego (Dic 7, 2012)

Disenar un sistema de control codificado de acceso de 4 digitos que cumpla con los gtes requerimientos:
a) el sist. esta provisto de un teclado si el codigo es erroneo, el usuario solo puede intemtar 3 veces, apartir de la 4ta el teclado queda bloqueado por 1 min..

Esta desarrollado con puros TTL's espero les sirva y si tienen alguna duda solamente preguntenme por este medio.. y si hay una mejora Bienvenido 
Gracias

Tengo el Esquema + simulacion en proteus


----------

